# Newby



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to all this, so apologies if I have not done the right thing on here.  I just want to know how everyone keeps their spirits up.  It's my first month on Clomid.  I have had all kinds of horrible side effects and just feel really miserable.  I have lost sight of any hope I once had of conceiving.  5 days to go - ish - until i find out whether this is just another failed month!!!

We have been trying for a baby for a couple of years with no luck...


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Knikki

Welcome to FF hun  & good luck for this month! 
I due to start my 5th cycle of clomid this month if my af arrives and i know what u mean about lossing hope but the thought of never being a mum hurts too much. So i guess the dreams of holding my own luil miracle keeps me going.

I know its hard but even if this month hasnt worked (im  it has for u) dont give up hope. i did after my 1st course but my consultant thinks it might just need more time. I get bad side effects aswell... hot flushes, mood swings etc lol 

I take it they gave u Clomid because u were'nt ovulating?! So if clomid Does make u ovulate then that can only be a good thing so dont give up chasing ur dream!

Feel free to come and join the rest of us Clomid Ladies in the main room

Heres the Link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153016.0

Take Care & Good Luck 
Nikki x

P.S sending loads of  ur way


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Topkat

Thanks for your post.  I think that's why I am so frustrated.  I am ovulating fine from the looks of it.  All my tests have come back fine.  Our problem is that my husband has a low sperm count and something like 97% abnormal sperm from memory.  I am assuming that the only way I will ever get pregnant is through assisted ivf, but I think i have to tick off 3 months on clomid to follow some nhs protocol or other.

I think the idea is that the more fertile I am, the more chance his sperm have of fertilising me?!?!
who knows?!

I just feel like I am wasting time...  

good luck on your 5th cycle - fingers crossed.  i have a friend who has just had her 9th go at ivf and is finally pregnant (with the world's biggest debt after funding it!!) but at least she has finally got there.  

Knikki x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi knikki,
Look at it as target practice for the spemies.  You are likely to produce more eggies being on clomid ( I produce 3 each cycle, instead of the normal 1).  It sounds to me like you are already on the road to good treatment, so look at this as the first steps.  It's also good for the cons to get to know what works for you before starting IVF.  Are you having tracking scans?

I was very low during my 1st and 2nd cycle, but infertility is largely a temporary thing and it will happen for you  .  9 IVF's is a lot, but there are plenty of people on this site with fewer cycles and bouncing babes, so let that give you hope.


PoDdy


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for that PoDdy.

Not been offered tracking scans at all.  Presumed that this was because they were happy that everything was functioning normally, but who knows?!

Do most people get tracking scans?

N x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I found that taking clomid in the evening helped with the side effects.  My clinic tracked my cycles to make sure that I was ovulating on clomid and so that they could adjust the dose if it didn't work.  I hope you are feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## knikki (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Bee Bee.  I am ok.  Just hoping that I don't have to take my next month's clomid cycle.....!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Knikki!

You sound just like me!  I'm also quite new on here.  Have just seen cons today, and been prescribed clomid.  He said 3 x 50 then 3 x 100 before review.  But I'm the same - ovulate fine, and no other obvious reasons for infertlity, but been trying for 2 years  

Anyway, let me know how you get on!  I'm hoping to start 1st cycle next week.

Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Emmanem (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Knikki - I'm new to the forum too!  I'm on my final cycle of clomid so I'm a bit further on than you, but have intermittent ovulation without clomid so that's why I was prescribed it.  My cycles have become lighter and regular, which is about the only thing I'm glad about!  I too took my tablets (100mg) at night so didn't have any side effects whilst I was actually taking them and the only real side effect I've had is really bad pmt, which came as a bit of a shock to me as well as my husband!  But I'm just putting that down to the tables doing what they should be doing and making me hormonal because of it. 

I get really depressed each month when af starts and it's just so difficult to cope with, specially when I see so many other new mums and hear of yet another person with good news.  I'm hoping that joining this forum will give me a place to vent my anguish!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Emmanem,
Please feel free to join us on the clomid board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154922.0

You'll find that a lot of us are experiencing PMT and find it the worst side-effect.

Any ideas what will happen next (if this last cycle isn't successful)?

I was prescibed clomid as my ovulation was 'spontaneous & sporadic' , which I thought was a great description!

PoDdy


----------

